# Our home is too quiet with Bayleigh gone



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bayleigh. We all have known the unconditional love and sweetness of goldens. That's why we are here. We lost our beloved Selka last Sept.to cancer. It is a hard journey without them. Having Gunner and Sasha (our puppy) has helped ease the pain but we will always miss our Selka.
Welcome to the forum. Feel free to talk about Bayleigh as much as you need.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss. Know you are among friends here. Would love to hear stories of your Bayleigh


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.
My boy was gone 7 weeks yesterday and I still can't believe it. Your words describe my pain. You are not alone, GRF people understand your feelings. Our doggies were our family and our friends that's why we miss them so much.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Bayleigh. That is so young to be taken from you with cancer. We totally understand your pain. Goldens are so very special and it hurts so bad to loose a kid. We lost our Di 6 weeks ago to hemangiosarcoma and a mass in her laregeal region. It is still VERY hard without her. We are here whenever you need to talk.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I am so sorry..losing a young dog is so rough.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Our hearts go out to you in sympathy and understanding. We lost our beloved 3-year-old Sophie to cancer just a month and a half ago. I still think of her and cry for her loss every single day. I think a big part of me still expects her to be there again as I turn the corners in my house.... Thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Bayleigh. Thoughts are with you as you mourn.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Oh, I am so sorry for your lost. Many of us are going though the same experience so you are not alone.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bayleight*

I am so very sorry for your loss of Bayleigh-I am sure we would have all loved her.
I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear greeted her at the Rainbow Bridge and are playing. We will see them, again.

I know what you mean about the quiet-my Hubby and I can never stand it and always adopt another dog right away.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of your girl Bayleigh, they touch our hearts in so many ways, fill it will love, joy and so many wonderful memories.

It will be five months this month that we lost our boy-he was almost 15.5 and had been with us since he was 8 weeks old. We miss him and think about him everyday, I still cry often. 

Hugs to you.


----------



## 1689Blvd (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind comments. It speaks volumes for your love of Goldens and of this community. 

Here are a couple questions....and maybe the answer depends on the person/situation, but when is it appropriate to bring in a new family member? Also, we are not 100% sure that we want to go the 10 week old puppy route, but want a young goldie to grow with us. Do breeders sometimes pups that are 8 months to a year old?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I think, the answer is when you feel your ready, to each person it is different.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

You might be able to find a young golden at a rescue. You should also search on petfinder and see if you get lucky you might find one in a shelter that needs a home.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm very sorry you all lost your Bayleigh too soon.... I know first hand how terribly quiet a home without a dog is... there are too many here who know. I hope this site will be part of your healing process.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

1689Blvd said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments. It speaks volumes for your love of Goldens and of this community.
> 
> Here are a couple questions....and maybe the answer depends on the person/situation, but when is it appropriate to bring in a new family member? Also, we are not 100% sure that we want to go the 10 week old puppy route, but want a young goldie to grow with us. Do breeders sometimes pups that are 8 months to a year old?


So sorry for your sad loss of Bayleigh, but she will now be running free from any pain or discomfort and she will make new friends at the bridge.

Every person/family is different when thinking of adding a new member to the family - so perhaps make some enquiries, your heart will tell you when you have found the right one. 

Sleep softly Bayleigh


----------



## outabout (Apr 10, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my golden boy Whiskey a little over a month ago, it still hurts so much. He also had 2 ACL surgeries, one on each knee, at age 6 and 7. But he recovered each time well. 
We brought a 5-month pup into our family a couple weeks later. Amber has brought young spirit and laughters, she doesn't replace Whiskey though. I think it is possible to mourn our lost companion but love another at the same time. We got her from a breeder who originally wanted to keep her as a breeding female but changed his mind. She comes from a field line with both parents a field champion. They also had another 1 year old female sometime ago because she was too small to bear pups. So if you look around, you may find older pups like that. Good luck.


----------

